# Hello from me and Alan!



## Oxfurrd (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello! I am new here and very much looking forward to reading through the forums!

I am mummy to an 8/9 month old boy called Alan. He is black with funny little flecks of white, like he's rubbed against a newly-painted white wall!

We found Alan at the end of June 2020 at the side of a country road. He had blue eyes and curled ears, was hissy and terrified. We looked all over the neighbouring fields for signs of cats, nests/dens or other kittens, but there was nothing. We are assuming he was dumped, sadly.

Our intention was to get him to a rescue, as we already had a dog, two guinea pigs (indoor) and a puffer fish. After about 5 weeks we arranged for Cats Protection to pick him up. They came, and within an hour we had gone to them to get him back again! 

He is now neutered, vaccinated, chipped and well and truly ensconced in our family! He loves going out and playing with the neighbourhood cats, one of whom is very similar in age. He loves his food, and his sleep, and is the only cat I've ever known that actually uses cat beds and radiator tunnels!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Greetings to you and Alan.  He looks like a real treasure!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum! Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## Oxfurrd (Feb 19, 2021)

Aw thanks, both!

Yes little Alan is definitely a little bean!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Do you knew what breed he is?


----------



## Oxfurrd (Feb 19, 2021)

No, we found him at the side of the road, so he was either dumped (black cats aren't popular it seems), or he has a feral mum and dad and managed to wander off (though there was no sign of other cats within about a mile). He was tiny when we picked him up, just 611g! He's well over 2kg now!

He's just listed on his microchip as 'Domestic short-Haired'.. though he does have stripes, and suckles all the time, so whether there's some Burmese in him, who knows!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! I'm so glad that you decided to keep him. He's a cutie!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I find it sad how the cats just get left on the street😕 domestic short hairs are cute too!!


----------



## Oxfurrd (Feb 19, 2021)

It is so sad  but he's lucky, we love a moggy!

your Maine Coone in your photo looks like a stunner!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you yes I love her!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

your cat in the avater looks like he's smiling! so cute!


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum! What an amazing rescue story! It looks like Alan was meant to be your cat. He looks like such a sweetheart.


----------

